# Frozen River



## calmwater (Feb 2, 2022)

Had a little snow here the other day, up in New England.  (about 2 feet)  I finally had a chance to get some river shots with snow and ice.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 2, 2022)

-

The first shot is not Canadian territory for sure because no *frozen*
body of water was ever seen without people playing hockey on it!


----------



## terri (Feb 2, 2022)

So pretty!   Cold but gorgeous.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 2, 2022)

Nice set but number two for me.....


----------



## PJM (Feb 3, 2022)

I like the composition of #2.


----------



## calmwater (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks for the comments.  I had several different angles for the second one but this seemed the best.


----------

